# Je n'arrive pas à créer d'adresse iCloud



## audemartinoli (13 Juin 2018)

Bonjour, 

J'essaie depuis plusieurs jours de créer une adresse iCloud mais je n'y parviens pas. Pourtant, l'adresse n'est pas indiquée comme "déjà prise". 

Je clique sur "Ok" puis "Créer", ça _cherche_, mais ça ne crée rien... 

Que faire ? 

En vous remerciant par avance.


----------

